# Short story 'The Garden' in Stupefying Stories 1.6



## Belador (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi all - I have a short story, 'The Garden', in the latest edition of Stupefying Stories - 12 weird and wonderful stories from American, British and Irish authors for the princely sum of £1.31! Pretty exciting as it's my first professionally published work - if you decide to take a look, I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Gary Compton (Aug 19, 2012)

Thats fantastic news, Belador. I hope it sells in squillions, as Dame Edna would say.

Very well done!!


----------



## Belador (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Gary, much appreciated!


----------

